# Are Multifloral Paphs harder than Phrags to grow and bloom ?



## DenmanNJ (Mar 15, 2013)

I went to a vendor to inquire about the Multifloral Paphs that were on his website - he replied back and said they were all Sold, but he did have Multifloral Phrags, which he indicated were easier to grow and bloom.

Before I invest in a Multifloral Paph, I thought I would inquire here to see if that is true, or has been your experience.

Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2013)

In my experience, phragmipediums are easier to grow than multifloral paphs. They grow faster, flower faster and keep on flowering in some case for months. However, phragmipedium flowers are sequential, that is, a flower opens up, last for several days then falls off still beautiful, to be immediately replaced by another flower. On a good size plant, this can go on for months and sometimes years in some cases, especially if it has many spikes or many branches on the same spike, with each having one or two flowers open at the same time.
Multifolral paphs are more fussy and slower to grow and may take many years to send up the first spike. A strong one can send one or more spikes with up to five or six flowers, all open at the same time. The flowers may last for a month or more then the flowers fall off and new growth starts. It will only flower again once this growth is complete, which may take up to two or three years.
Both types are well worth growing and can accomodate to the same conditions of culture. Phrags will need more frequent waterings however.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2013)

Depends on your conditions but yes Phrags are easier to grow and bloom than multifloral Paphs. 

But the Paphs are so worth it when they do flower. There is nothing like seeing a rothschildianum or a stonei in full bloom. I love them so much that they are almost the only thing i grow.

Keep in mind that a mature plant will usually bloom every two years. The hybrids can be easier so maybe give them a try.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 15, 2013)

yes....much easier...and to add, if a multifloral paph is not treated well it will take years to recover , if it recovers..if you want to buy a multifloral paph try one from Parkside orchids in NJ or Piping Rock in NY..you are guaranteed a good quality orchid ( a little pricey though) that will be BS if they say its BS..Parkisde actually has quite a few multi's in bud they list on their specials page


----------



## Ray (Mar 15, 2013)

Pssst. Pssst. Parkside is in PA.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ray said:


> Pssst. Pssst. Parkside is in PA.
> 
> 
> Ray Barkalow
> Sent using Tapatalk



oh right..duh


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 15, 2013)

No question- Phrags are much easier than multifloral paphs. However, if you want to try multi's, then go first for haynaldianum, lowii, and hybrids with those species. They are much faster growing, more tolerant, and more easy to bloom than the main group of multi's.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2013)

Shiva said:


> However, phragmipedium flowers are sequential, that is, a flower opens up, last for several days then falls off still beautiful, to be immediately replaced by another flower. On a good size plant, this can go on for months and sometimes years in some cases, especially if it has many spikes or many branches on the same spike, with each having one or two flowers open at the same time..


This is not necessarily true, there are crosses that will hold multiple blooms, Don Wimber, dalessandroi hybrids,etc. 



Shiva said:


> Multifolral paphs are more fussy and slower to grow and may take many years to send up the first spike. A strong one can send one or more spikes with up to five or six flowers, all open at the same time. The flowers may last for a month or more then the flowers fall off and new growth starts. It will only flower again once this growth is complete, which may take up to two or three years.
> Both types are well worth growing and can accomodate to the same conditions of culture. Phrags will need more frequent waterings however.



I dont think that multi Paphs are harder or slower to grow, just some are harder to bloom, roth and sander hybids, etc. And yes, Phrags like it wetter than most Paphs.


----------



## DenmanNJ (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Growing Multifloral paphs............*



NYEric said:


> This is not necessarily true, there are crosses that will hold multiple blooms, Don Wimber, dalessandroi hybrids,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think that multi Paphs are harder or slower to grow, just some are harder to bloom, roth and sander hybids, etc. And yes, Phrags like it wetter than most Paphs.




What are the "cultural requirements" than for the roth and sander hybrids that will get them to bloom more reliably .... ?


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2013)

they can be successfully grown on a windowsill in your home. 

"ideal" conditions are intermediate/warm temps, bright light, and relative humidity >50%. 

you should give them a try!


----------



## vandaalex (Mar 18, 2013)

I grow mine on a windowsill & underlights. I was able to bloom my lowii, adductum, sanderianum, philippinense, parishii and multifloral hybrids. I find lowii very easy to bloom.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 18, 2013)

Phrags are generally easier to grow as you "can't overwater them" compared to multifloral paphs. However, I find my multifloral paphs easier to bloom than my phrags (too much light, not enough, too hot outdoors?). I switched to K-lite fertilizer about 9 months ago; hopefully I'll see results.


----------

